
Amazon face recognition falsely matches 28 lawmakers with mugshots, ACLU says - known
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/26/amazon-facial-rekognition-congress-mugshots-aclu
======
tomohawk
I mean, come on! Only 28 matches? Wildly inaccurate.

